# Meth in your pre Workout will get you pumped



## AlphaD (Oct 16, 2013)

I have been following this for a couple days now.........


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 16, 2013)

You dam right it will alpha!! That's why I take adderall everyday pre pre work out ;-)


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 16, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> You dam right it will alpha!! That's why I take adderall everyday pre pre work out ;-)



haha damn article didn't post!

Maker of Craze suspends production of sports supplement
Alison Young, USA TODAY 11:31 a.m. EDT October 16, 2013
Driven Sports, maker of the pre-workout supplement Craze, announced Tuesday that it has suspended all production and sales of the product in the wake of tests finding amphetamine-like ingredients.
Detonate_Craze with pills scoop

(Photo: Alison Young, USA TODAY)
Story Highlights

    Driven Sports says it stopped production of Craze "several months" ago after media reports
    A USA TODAY investigation in July reported that tests had found amphetamine-like compounds in Craze
    Two scientific journal articles have recently identified a methamphetamine-like compound in Craze
    FDA and DEA officials could not be reached for comment because of the government shutdown

SHARE 371 CONNECT 130 TWEET 2 COMMENTEMAILMORE

The maker of the popular sports supplement Craze, which scientists say contains a methamphetamine-like compound, revealed Tuesday that it has suspended all production and sales of the product.

Driven Sports, which has declined USA TODAY's repeated interview requests, posted a statement on its website disclosing that the New York-based company suspended production "several months ago while it investigated the reports in the media regarding the safety of Craze."

In July, a USA TODAY investigation revealed that a top Driven Sports official, Matt Cahill, is a convicted felon who has a history of putting risky products on the market and that tests of Craze by the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency and a lab in Sweden had found amphetamine-like compounds in the pre-workout powder.

On Monday, a team of scientists from the U.S. and the Netherlands published an article in the peer-reviewed scientific journal Drug Testing and Analysis saying they had identified an analog — or chemical cousin — of methamphetamine in samples of Craze. They warned that the chemical has never been studied in humans, that the health risks are unknown and that it is not disclosed on Craze's label.

Driven Sports says that its own studies continue to show Craze is safe "when used responsibly" and that tests it has commissioned "have consistently indicated that Craze does not contain amphetamines or controlled substances." It added "the confidence of our retailers to sell the product and our consumers to buy the product is our primary concern so we will continue the suspension of the production and sale of Craze for the foreseeable future until these issues are resolved."

Walmart.com, Bodybuilding.com and some other online retailers stopped selling Craze earlier this summer in the wake of the USA TODAY investigation, but tubs of the pre-workout powder continued to be available for purchase elsewhere online and in GNC stores. Recently, the product was no longer available on GNC.com and Driven Sports' own website listed Craze as out of stock.

GNC officials have declined to be interviewed. In a statement the retailer said: "With third party products, GNC is simply the retailer and, like all retailers, relies upon the representations and contractual warranties made by the vendor that the products are safe and compliant with all applicable laws and regulations."

In a related development this week, NSF International announced that in separate testing they found the same meth-like compound in the weight-loss supplement Detonate, which is marketed by Gaspari Nutrition. NSF International is a Michigan-based testing organization; one of its scientists co-authored Monday's journal article about Craze.

Gaspari Nutrition officials did not respond to interview requests and as of Tuesday night had removed Detonate from its website's list of products. Detonate was still listed on Gaspari's website as of Oct. 10, according to a version of the page archived by Google that day. Detonate remains available for sale online and in some stores. USA TODAY was able to purchase a bottle of Detonate on Tuesday at a Vitamin Shoppe store in Sterling, Va., but found several GNC and Vitamin Shoppe stores in the Virginia suburbs of Washington, D.C. did not have it in stock.

Driven Sports says it believes that the independent labs and scientists who have found amphetamine-like and methamphetamine-like compounds in Craze may have made a mistake in their tests. Craze's label says it contains dendrobium orchid extract, which the company says has naturally occurring phenylethylamine compounds. The statement says that these other scientists' tests may be mistaking the natural compound for amphetamine-like substances.

Driven Sports says its labs' tests indicate the presence of "n-beta DEPEA" in Craze" and that this compound is "a related but very different substance" from the n,alpha DEPEA identified in Monday's journal article. The company said it is "very difficult to distinguish these two substances unless you know precisely what you are looking for and are using the proper test methodology."

In an e-mailed statement, the journal article's authors said that "their argument holds no merit" and that Driven Sports is "just throwing out new chemical names to try to confuse." The authors said that n-beta DEPEA is "a completely different molecule" and that the differences in the molecule would have made them act differently on two of the three tests they ran.

"We stand 100% behind our results," said the research team: Pieter Cohen of Harvard Medical School; John Travis, a scientist at NSF International; and Bastiaan Venhuis of the National Institute for Public Health and the Environment in the Netherlands.

Another team of scientists based in South Korea found the same methamphetamine-like substance when they tested other samples of Craze. Their findings were published in a forensic toxicology journal in August.

Neither the Food and Drug Administration nor the Drug Enforcement Administration could be reached for comment because of the federal government shutdown.

Amy Eichner, a special advisor on supplements at the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency, noted that both Craze and Detonate have been listed on the nonprofit organization's "high risk" supplement list. "There needs to be a serious examination of the current regulations of supplements," she said, "and changes must be made in order for the FDA to have the necessary tools to effectively regulate the supplement industry."

Although dietary supplements -- such as vitamins, minerals and herbal pills -- are often marketed as health remedies, the FDA does not have the authority to require pre-market testing for safety or effectiveness as it does with medications. Supplement industry officials have said that greater enforcement, not new regulations, are what is needed to address problem products and makers.

Driven Sports and Gaspari Nutrition, the companies marketing Craze and Detonate, are both members of the American Herbal Products Association. The association did not respond to questions or an interview request from USA TODAY about the findings of meth-like compounds in the companies' products.

To read more articles in the Supplement Shell Game series, go to: supplements.usatoday.com.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 16, 2013)

so glad I don't touch any of this stuff


----------



## j2048b (Oct 16, 2013)

damn, thats why people dont regulate this crap... reason why the fda is pissed about these so called supplements... stick to caffeine tablets crushed and dropped into water, cheap and effective...


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 16, 2013)

Jenner said:


> so glad I don't touch any of this stuff



^^^^same here.  Its funny there always some guy at the gym jacked up on the next best PWO drink.


----------



## don draco (Oct 16, 2013)

Shit.  I went through over 5 tubs of this stuff.  No wonder I felt so great on it.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Oct 17, 2013)

That's nuts!! You can't trust any of these gnc gimmicks anymore


----------



## Illtemper (Oct 17, 2013)

Son of a bitch! Makes you wonder what's in all the rest of the supps....   

I like BPI pump hd pwo, but after reading this maybe caffine tabs are the only safe way to go....


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 23, 2013)

This comes full circle to what was posted on another forum.
Users were complaining that they were testing positive for amphetamines on pre-employment drug tests claiming it was from DS Craze.
The company reps on that site adamantly refused to admit there was anything in there that would cause such results.
They "tested" their powders and no amphetamines were found.
After that, the company reps were just ostracizing their customers calling them liars and negging them into oblivion.

Interesting, never used the stuff myself.
A little coffee and  I'm good to go.


----------



## anewguy (Oct 23, 2013)

I have used this stuff regularly over the past several months... And I happen to have several boxes of drug test at work.  Maybe I'll do a little test later on.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I wonder if what's in there is similar to a pro-hormone in that it in and of itself it isn't an amphetamine but converts to an analog in the body.
It might explain why testing the powder itself didn't turn up anything but DT's did.


----------



## italian1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Crazy story.  I've never used crazed.  But I never lift without some kind of PWO.  Maybe I'm hooked.  LOL


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 24, 2013)

Iron1 said:


> I wonder if what's in there is similar to a pro-hormone in that it in and of itself it isn't an amphetamine but converts to an analog in the body.
> It might explain why testing the powder itself didn't turn up anything but DT's did.



This^

If anyone unstood chemistry, they'd already know this...


Its not strictly methamphetamine but it is an amphetamine

I don't feel like goin into detail (it's late and I'm tired, google yourself lol)


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 24, 2013)

J20 said:


> damn, thats why people dont regulate this crap... reason why the fda is pissed about these so called supplements... stick to caffeine tablets crushed and dropped into water, cheap and effective...



For people like me, caffeine is a joke

If it doesn't affect dopamine, norepinephrine, and epinephrine greatly..

..then it's a waste of time

One of the most surprising compounds I've experimented with is insufflated bupropion-quite the rush

I won't go into detail with that though haha


----------



## anewguy (Oct 25, 2013)

Going to take a drug test today!


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 25, 2013)

anewguy said:


> Going to take a drug test today!



Just for fun?
You've got the box of DT's there right?
Make this interesting.

Do one without having consumed craze and another a couple hours after consuming craze.


----------



## JackC4 (Oct 25, 2013)

I never like it, I'd feel good for a half hr then I'd blow it up and feel like shit for several hrs.


----------



## ODINSBLOOD (Oct 28, 2013)

I personally like it myself.. that and the curse problem with the curse is it taste so damn good you can drink it like water...  I don't have to take PWO sups but it does help me... I have horrible insomnia even before i started taking them...  and it gives me just enough energy to not get completely smoked by the end of my session..  And I never take the full dose.   But then again just how bad is the stuff??????  the fad likes to make everything out to be EVIL...  yet they will ok drugs that MD professionals can give out that can cause you sever depression which can lead to you killing yourself or the meds can kill you.. SO yeah I have no idea.


----------



## anewguy (Oct 29, 2013)

Texted negative for several panels by the way.


----------



## DoriDori (Oct 29, 2013)

don draco said:


> Shit.  I went through over 5 tubs of this stuff.  No wonder I felt so great on it.



That's because you did not supplement it right. Craze was intended to be smoked pre-workout. I lit my craze pipe 30 min before workout. Note: I also have lossed all my teeth and aged my face 35+ years with Craze, but hell, my gains were huge.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Just being bored and tired at work I began to dream of the good ol' days when meth was legal in your pre work out and fat burners . ho hum I used both craze and detonate for the better part of the time they were out and I loved them both. I would take 2 detonate in the morning and a scoop a craze pre work out and they were amazing . I even went on ebay just now to see if I could grab some original formula  marked  up haha no luck. I haven't found anything even close to comparable to the punch they packed. They had no jitters no fluttery heart nothing just a euphoric feeling of speed 

Anyone got any suggestions for preworkout/fatburners they like . I am all ears .


----------

